# Curry/Indian Recipes?



## Juliev (Nov 8, 2004)

I love indian food and love curry.. what are some of your favorite curry dishes?

Sri Lankan Curried Leeks: 

2 medium leeks, chopped 
1 ½ tsp fenugreek seeds 
2 ½ tsp cumin, seeds, crushed or powdered 
1 ½ tsp coriander, seeds, crushed or powdered 
¾ tsp cardamom, seeds, crushed or powdered 
piece of cinnamon stick 
½ tsp salt 
1 cup water 
¼ cup creamed coconut 
½ - 2 tsp cayenne pepper 
vegetable or coconut oil 

Sauté leeks and fenugreek seeds until lightly browned. 
Add cumin, coriander, cardamom, and cinnamon stick. 
Sauté for a few minutes on low heat. 
Add salt, water, and creamed coconut. 
Simmer until water has evaporated. 
Add cayenne pepper to taste.


----------



## Juliev (Nov 8, 2004)

Veg pulao:

chopped veggies: fresh green beans,carrots,shelled green peas,potatoes,onions fried, cabbage shredded, bellpepper (any colour), tomatoes chopped.- any quantity
rice: 2 bowls,washed and parboiled with salt and clove.
salt
pepper
turmeric
red chilli powder
cumin seeds
asafoetida (indian spice)
whole spices: 1-2 cloves, 1 stick cinnamon, 1 bayleaf, star anise-1.
ground spices or garam masala: 1 teaspoon.
ginger-garlic paste- 1 teaspoon
oil or ghee.
saffron dissolved in milk

Take some ghee in a pan. Add jeera or cumin seeds. Let it crackle. Add whole spices. Saute for a minute. Add ginger garlic paste. Add veggies. Saute for five minutes. Add parboiled rice. Add the other spices except saffron and fried onion. Stir and mix well. Cover and cook or stir fry.
Finally add the saffrona dn milk. Cook for five minutes or less till saffron is absorbed.  Take off heat. Garnish with fried onion, chopped coriander, tomato and lemon wedges. Eat hot. By itself or with curds. Or curry.


----------



## Juliev (Nov 8, 2004)

Carrot & Peanut Korma

4 carrots, sliced
1 inch piece fresh ginger, finely chopped
4 garlic cloves, chopped
2 tsp sesame seeds
2 tsp poppy seeds
1 tsp cumin
2 tsp coriander
Vegetable Oil or Ghee
½ tsp. salt
1 cup yogurt, dairy or soya
¼ cup water
½ cup peanuts, raw & shelled
¼ tsp cayenne or more if you like it hot
Coriander leaves, chopped
Vegetable oil

If possible, soak peanuts in water for a couple of hours.
Sauté carrots in vegetable oil for a few minutes.
Add ginger, garlic, sesame seeds and poppy seeds.
Sauté until golden in colour.
Add cumin, coriander and salt.
Lightly sauté for a few minutes.
Add water and peanuts.
Cook until carrots are tender.
Add yogurt.
Add cayenne.
Mix in and serve topped with chopped coriander leaves


----------



## Juliev (Nov 8, 2004)

Jhinga Nisha:

Large prawns: 8
Lemon Juice: 5 ml/1 tsp
Ginger-garlic paste: 20 gm/4 tsp
Salt to taste
Sesame seeds: 15 gm/3 tsp
Yoghurt (curd): 20 gm/4 tsp
Cheddar Cheese: 15 gm/3 tsp
Cinamon Powder: 5 gm/1 tsp
Dry Fenugreek: 5 gm/1 tsp
White Peper powder: 5 gm/1 tsp
Green chillies: 6 (less if you prefer) ground
Clove powder: 5 gm/1 tsp

Divide lemon juice into 2 portions, keep one aside. 

Rub lemon juice, ginger-garlic paste and salt on the prawns and keep aside for 30 mins

Roast Sesame seeds, crush to fine powder
Beat the yoghurt (curd) in a bowl and add remaining ingredients excl 
lemon juice, and sesame powder

Rub mixture onto prawns keep aside for further 1 hr

Preheat oven to 150 C/300 F

Skewer prawns and roast till light golden in color

Apply sesame powder over prawns and roast for further 2 mins

Remove from oven and serve with lemon juice sprinkled on top, add a dash of cilantro or parsley


----------



## marmalady (Nov 8, 2004)

This is a great ap - 

SPINACH PAKORAS

makes about 24

2 cups fresh spinach		
1 potato,1 carrot,1 small onion	
1 inch piece of ginger
1 cup chickpea flour		
1/3 cup white flour			
½  tsp. baking powder
1 tsp. salt			
2 tsp. ground coriander		
2T cumin seeds
¼ - ½  tsp.cayenne

In food processor, pulse potato, carrot, onion and ginger to a small chop; add spinach and pulse again; be careful not to turn mixture to mush.  Place vegetables in a mixing bowl, add flour, baking powder, salt and spices.  Slowly add enough water to make a thick pancake like batter.
Heat two inches of oil in a wok or deep frying pan; when hot, drop batter by teaspoonfuls into the hot oil. Reduce heat if necessary to make sure pakoras are cooked on the inside. Fry until golden brown.  Drain. 

And a dip to serve it with - 

CORIANDER CHUTNEY

makes about 1 cup

2 cups coriander,chopped	1 green chili pepper	1 clove garlic
1 two inch piece ginger root	1/2 small onion	3T lemon juice
1tsp.sugar			½  tsp. salt

Place chili, garlic, ginger in food processor and pulse til finely chopped.  Add onions, coriander, lemon, sugar and salt and pulse until chutney is finely chopped.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 8, 2004)

Any good recipes (tried and true and authentic) for ALOO GOBI and/or SAAG ALOO??


----------



## Juliev (Nov 8, 2004)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Any good recipes (tried and true and authentic) for ALOO GOBI and/or SAAG ALOO??


I will look for you jennyema.. and ty marmalady.. looks good!


----------



## Juliev (Nov 8, 2004)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Any good recipes (tried and true and authentic) for ALOO GOBI and/or SAAG ALOO??


not sure is this is what you were looking for..

Dum Aloo:

Baby potatoes, seven or eight peeled and boiled
half an onion chopped and pureed
turmeric, 1 tsp
salt and pepper
green chiles 2 chopped fine
cashews, a handful
sesame seeds, tsp
garlic. 3-4 cloves chopped fine
coriander, chopped fine
oil (preferably sesame) 1 tbsp

Heat oil or micowave on high for 1 min. Add pureed onion. Saute for a minute or heat on high for a min. Meanwhile blend together the cashewnuts,sesame seeds,and chopped garlic. Add this to the onion paste. Saute. Or heat on high for 3-4 minutes. Add boiled baby potatoes, salt, pepper, green chiles chopped, turmeric and coriander. Add a tbsp of water. Mix and saute or microwave on high for 10 minutes or till gravy is thick.  Eat hot with rice.


----------



## Yakuta (Nov 8, 2004)

Here is a recipe for Aaloo Gobi (cauliflower with potatoes)

3 potatoes (Russet or Idaho are fine) peeled and cut into long thick strips
1 small cauliflower cut into medium sized florets.  
2 large tomatoes finely diced
1 onion finely diced
4 cloves of garlic finely chopped
2 tsp of black mustard seeds
handful of fresh curry leaves
3 dried arabol chillies
juice of half a lime or lemon
1 tbsp of curry powder (I prefer to use fresh corrainder powder, cumin powder and turmeric mixed together)
salt to taste
cilantro for garnish
2 tbsp of oil

In a large saute pan, add the oil.  When it's hot add the mustard seeds and curry leaves and arabol chillies.  Once the spices crackle.  Reduce the heat and let the oil cool down some.  Now add the garlic and saute it for a minute.  Next add the finely chopped onion until it's light brown in color.  Now add the chopped tomatoes and dry spices and a cup of water.  Cover and cook it for 10 minutes until the tomatoes are tender.  Now add the potatoes and cook for 5 more minutes.  Add the cauliflower, cover and cook until the potatoes and cauliflower are tender.  Add a little more water if need be. 

Sprinkle lime or lemon juice and cilantro and serve with roti's or readymade naan.


----------



## scott123 (Nov 8, 2004)

Re: Aloo Gobi.  Rent the DVD for Bend it like Beckham.  In the extras section the director gives a 'how to make aloo gobi' demonstration with her mother and aunt watching over her shoulder.  It's a good movie too.


----------



## Juliev (Nov 8, 2004)

Tomato chutney:

3 tomatoes
1 Onion
4 Green chiles
1/2 tsp oil

Saute the green chiles and coarsely chopped onions till onions are translucent. add tomatoes and saute till well cooked. Cool and grind. Season to your liking.

variations:

1. garlic, garlic ...garlic
2. a few sprigs of coriander

Onion Chutney:

saute onions and green chiles and ginger till onions are translucent. Cool and grind. Season to your liking.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks everyone.

Wasn't it in the regular part of the movie where the disapproving mother tries to teach the scoocer girl how to make aloo gobi?  What a hysterical movie that was.

I will rent it (again) and look for the extra sections!


----------



## Juliev (Nov 12, 2004)

Baked Indian Pudding:

1/2 cup yellow cornmeal
4 cup hot whole milk
1/2 cup maple syrup
1/4 cup light molasses
2 eggs, slightly beaten
2 tbsp butter/margarine, melted
1/3 cup packed brown sugar
1 tsp salt
1/4 tsp cinnamon
3/4 tsp ginger
1/2 cup cold whole milk

In top of double boiler, slowly stir cornmeal into hot milk. Cook
over boiling water, stirring occasionally, 20 minutes.
Preheat oven to 300°. Lightly grease 2-quart baking dish. (8 1/2"
round) In small bowl, combine rest of ingredients, except cold milk;
stir into cornmeal mixture; mix well.
Turn into prepared dish; pour cold milk on top, without stirring.
Bake, uncovered, 2 hours, or just until set but quivery on top. Do
not overbake. Let stand 30 minutes before serving. Serve warm, with
vanilla ice cream or light cream.


----------



## WayneT (Nov 12, 2004)

jennyema said:
			
		

> Any good recipes (tried and true and authentic) for ALOO GOBI and/or SAAG ALOO??


*
Will check out my Indian archives for SAAG ALOO, but right now I have to GOTO ALOO!*


----------



## Juliev (Nov 12, 2004)

Chicken Dopiazza:

1 1/2 lb chicken meat
2 medium onions, thinly sliced
2 tbsp peanut oil
1/4 tsp garlic powder
1 tbsp coriander seeds
1 tbsp ground cumin
1/2 tsp ground turmeric
1 tsp ground ginger
1 tbsp chili powder
1 tsp black pepper
1/2 tsp salt
1 can tomatoes (undrained)

Partially cook chicken, Cut in large bite size pieces.

Fry onions in oil in a large pan until they are golden brown.

Mix the garlic with the spices and a little pepper. Add the spice
mixture to the pan, fry spices with onions for 1 minute.

Add chicken and stir together for 1 minute.

Add tomatoes, break up solid tomatoes with fork to small size pieces.

Pour sufficient water in pan to cover the meat. Bring to boil, cover
and slowly simmer for 45 minutes then uncover and cook slowly for 60
minutes or until meat is fork tender Stir occasionally to prevent
sticking.  serve with rice.

Serves 4


----------

